# What do you attribute your taste in music to?



## vinylwolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Thinking back on yourself who/what do you find that has attributed to your current taste in music?
--
As for myself I find that growing up with parents that listen to only country (and good lord Spanish music X.x) has left me with an appreciation for what acoustic, and lighter stuff that I listen to (such as _Midlake_). However the friends I have made throughout the years have shown me the awesomeness that is Metal and Punk. As for Electronic, I could attribute that to the same group of hooomans I call my friends X3


----------



## Takun (Feb 2, 2010)

Being super depressed my first year in college and buying a Modest Mouse cd because it was on sale.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 2, 2010)

My dad introducing me to LotR at age 8 had a huge effect on my taste in music. I love epic adventures and battles, and my music reflects that. I listen to Power Metal like Running Wild, Blind Guardian, The Sword, etc.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2010)

My parents, mainly my dad had us listen ONLY to oldies. And so, I love oldies annnd jazz, big band, swing, orchestrated + classical, classic rock, hard rock, arena rock, psychedelic, blues-rock, folk, San Fran/Bay area bands, and many many levels of metal.

I got into metal because of my best friend Chris.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm a contrarian bastard. This is either because of, or the cause of, my music taste.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 3, 2010)

not really sure actually, i grew up with a bit of classic rock, but ive always been around a wide assortment of music, which probably explains why i like all music for the most part.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

Largely, how I feel at the moment. And, whatever is catchy enough to stick in my head. 
Probably why my iPod has such an odd assortment of songs.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 3, 2010)

I attribute my liking of chiptune and electronic music to playing a fuckton of NES games growing up.

My liking of goth was first introduced by my now fiance, and just kind of naturally clicked with my off-on mellowness and liking for macabreic shit.

Pop, I dunno. I just like the upbeatness of it.


----------



## vinylwolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Largely, how I feel at the moment. And, whatever is catchy enough to stick in my head.
> Probably why my iPod has such an odd assortment of songs.



I feel the same sometimes, If I hear something I like I'll figure out who it was and try to get my paws on it


----------



## Isen (Feb 3, 2010)

Back in middle school, I joined a music forum because my mother was a teacher and I needed a way to pass the time while she worked after school.  Over the the years, my tastes have developed and continue to do so.  

Also, I was in band.


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

I was raised on classic rock, and I really liked softer songs so that's how I got into alternative. I can say that my friends got me into electronica and techno, first Daft Punk then on to Basshunter and Deadmau5. Same friend who got me into techno also got me into metal


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 3, 2010)

I....got bored?


----------



## Lambzie (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine was just listening to the radio way to much. like in a week I would watch about 4-5 hours of TV and the rest listening to the radio. While I play games and build and fix things.


----------



## furatail (Feb 3, 2010)

When I was younger I remember I didn't care for music much. My parents listened to 70-80s rock. AC-DC, Pink Floyd and the like. I don't know if I was just bored or just wanted to avoid what my parents liked, but I hated that genre.
Then around when I turned age 12 I discovered this radio station in Dallas 94.5 The Edge now 102.7 I think- I can't receive it anymore. Anyway, that station played techno dance remixes and live sessions every Saturday night around 10pm. I was hooked instantly and once I discovered what the music was called I became a huge techno fan. I was like one out of the three people I knew that cared for that music and got ridiculed often for it.
I now mostly listen to various sub genres of electronic music. But I like bands with some mix betweens like The Muse.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

well, by the time i become 12, i saw a pentera vid on tv, and i loved the energy. then i started looking for more aggressive and violent music, but it wasnt until i found *meez* at the age of 13 that i discovered grindcore, trve metal and some punk.
also, at the age of 12 i met the man who is today my best mann, the guitar player of my band, my blues buddie, my drinking buddie my basketball buddie and many moar, and hes always been surrounded by a bunch or thrashers, punks and skins and he kind of got me into a that culture and then i met a lot of people who taught me that kind of musics.


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> well, by the time i become 12, i saw a pentera vid on tv, and i loved the energy. then i started looking for more aggressive and violent music, but it wasnt until i found *meez* at the age of 13 that i discovered grindcore, trve metal and some punk.
> also, at the age of 12 i met the man who is today my best mann, the guitar player of my band, my blues buddie, my drinking buddie my basketball buddie and many moar, and hes always been surrounded by a bunch or thrashers, punks and skins and he kind of got me into a that culture and then i met a lot of people who taught me that kind of musics.




Pentera made me think of like a Pantera coverband made up of a bunch of Penthouse covergirls.


----------



## Moonstarsun (Feb 4, 2010)

I used to make frequent trips to downtown cleveland. I think that sparked my interest in Jazz and hip-hop. I also like club rock


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

My friends. We shove stuff in each other's faces all the time.


----------



## Piscin (Feb 4, 2010)

Coming from a very sheltered background and wanting to experience as much variety as I could, music was a good form for that.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 4, 2010)

Moonstarsun said:


> I used to make frequent trips to downtown cleveland. I think that sparked my interest in Jazz and hip-hop. I also like club rock



so
what


like

peabody's

where are the good jazz bars downtown?


----------



## Cylo (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't like anything that sounds 'generic'.  I have trouble telling newer bands apart because of how much they sound like one another sometimes.

Radiohead likes to mix things up.  The Killers can pull off being different enough.  The Shins newest album, Wincing the Night Away, is one of my favorites.  =d


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

Mom had some classical music CDs and I played them as a child.
And as I grew up, I came to like it more and more.
I think I just have taste for everything that is old and memorable, because it touches the heart and warms the soul up.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 4, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I think I just have taste for everything that is *old and memorable*, because it touches the heart and warms the soul up.



[yt]byn0zBabBKA[/yt]


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 4, 2010)

Two events got my head out of Linkin Park and Eminem when I was a kiddy. Some random person mentioned a band by the name of Sonata Arctica, and that got me started with other metal bands like Stratovarius, Iron Maiden, etc. Definitely expanded into much variety.

I also knew a headcase, Crystal, who introduced me to "Miss Misery" by Elliott Smith at one of my first jobs. I checked it out, and over the next two or three years, I got more and more into his music. He's like half of all I listen to anymore now.. but I like a lot more indie and rock because of that.

I got to like some techno too. Before all that though, it was country.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> [yt]byn0zBabBKA[/yt]


 
Â¡IncreÃ­ble! 

What's that? Blues?

Anyway, it sounds really old, and it is memorable.

Makes me feel nostalgic for the times I didn't even live.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah
its about some dude's broke dick (since you're from latin america, I'm not sure if you caught the metaphor)

as is the case with most hokum blues


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> yeah
> its about some dude's broke dick (since you're from latin america, I'm not sure if you caught the metaphor)


 
You mean his pencil? *Caught the metaphor* *Stereotypical witty fox face here*


----------



## Viva (Feb 4, 2010)

I attribute my love of smooth jazz to the time I spent in daycare and our babysitter had Kenny G playing the whole time.
I attribute my love of hip hop and dance music to my mom (strange I know)
I attribute my love of rock to my dad
I attribute my love of classical music to me playing piano I guess


----------



## Jelly (Feb 4, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> You mean his pencil? *Caught the metaphor* *Stereotypical witty fox face here*


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

Most of my childhood was without friends ( boohoo for me  ) so I had nobody to tell me that an artist or genre was lame or stupid, and if anyone did I hated their guts anyway, so it didn't matter.  So I listen to a smidgen of everything, country, rap, metal, symphonic, techno, new age, etc.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 4, 2010)

I grew up not caring much about music, but my parents love music from the 80's. One day my mom handed me a Billy Squier CD and told me to listen to it, and I kinda liked it. Then she showed me ZZ Top and Def Leppard. I liked them, so I listened to some of her other CD's and got hooked on Hair Metal. From there I discovered other types of Metal.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 5, 2010)

I was a weird kid.

I was _that_ kid, probably. 

I like weird music.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 5, 2010)

Attending the Berlin Love Parade in 98 while stationed in Germany........ Been hooked ever since....


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmm...A lot of my musical tastes came from friends I was with at different times.  

My love of classical music came from my parents.  I watched the movie Amadeus and I was hooked to the sound *S*.  My aunt also took me to see Handel's Messiah and I loved it.

NIN started when I was in highschool thanks to a friend, and moved into goth thanks to other people I met, and when I was clubbing.

My brother got me hooked into alternative rock and techno.

Toeclaws has given me my love of classic rock.  I never used to listen to hendrix or zepplin before I met him ^_^

And my affinity for 80's rock is because that's what was playing on the radio when I was growing up.  I'd listen to it while I read, and some of my best memories are associated with Gowan and Bowie


----------



## hatebear (Feb 5, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> I was a weird kid.
> 
> I was _that_ kid, probably.
> 
> I like weird music.


Haha! Yeah, considering your Residents username...heh. Hello fellow weird music listener!


----------



## Attaman (Feb 5, 2010)

My interest in fantasy / epics probably led to my interest in bands like Manowar, Blind Guardian, Rhapsody of Fire, and so on.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 5, 2010)

hatebear said:


> Haha! Yeah, considering your Residents username...heh. Hello fellow weird music listener!



Helo.


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

Err...I don't know anyone who likes my music, no one in my family likes anything vaguelly similar, and I met all my friends after finding my favourite bands for the most part.

I've no idea what to attribute it too.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 6, 2010)

My parents had a big influence on my taste in music.  My mom in particular had rows and rows of vinyl albums stacked up in our attic.  Most of her stuff was from the late 60s, 70s and 80.  Jazz, r & b, blues, instrumentals, Broadway and even some classical thrown in here and there.
I got introduced to rock and metal thanks to MTV in the 80s.  That was all they aired at the time lol.  Rap was mostly underground and could be seen on local public access stations.  It's was mostly party stuff back then, things to get you moving on the dance floor.


----------



## Aden (Feb 6, 2010)

I only really started digging for new music when I began playing guitar. It pains me to think how limited I used to be. :c

I can largely attribute the direction of my music growth to recommendations from friends, music boards, and last.fm radio that I took to.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I've no idea what to attribute it too.


Me either.

My oldest brothers were all Nirvana and Metallica, my sister is basically anything except most of the stuff I like and my parents are all folk, country, choir and opera.

I like techno, indie, rock, pop, lounge and some classical.

So um.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

Whatever I listen to while having fun is what I'm drawn to


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 6, 2010)

Parents attributed with hard rock and heavy metal,  which left me adoring the genre for a decade.


----------



## Delta (Feb 6, 2010)

My interest in how music makes people feel was probably the biggest attribute that got me into most of the music I enjoy now, Post-Rock and Metal being my many genre's of choice. One amps most people up the other soothes the mind and carries you away.


----------



## torachi (Feb 6, 2010)

Punk - anger
Reggae - marijuana
hip-hop - anger and marijuana


----------



## Rytes (Feb 7, 2010)

torachi said:


> Punk - anger
> Reggae - marijuana
> hip-hop - anger and marijuana



Rnb - Sex and Marijuana 


get some


----------



## Beta_7x (Feb 7, 2010)

I grew up in the worn down part of town, ditching class and skating empty pools. Fuck yeah for heavy metal!

In recent years, I moved into the city and my friends introduced me to electronic/techno/dubstep. I stuck with it. ;D


----------



## torachi (Feb 7, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Rnb - Sex and Marijuana


Can't stand Rnb...much prefer soul for that, ya know?


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 7, 2010)

My mom :Y She made me listen to a lot of random old punk music and heavy metal stuff. 
Which oddly, the heavy metal stuff didn't really stick :c It's not terrible. Just not a fan. 


...
Iunno why I like Japanese music though. :V


----------



## Rytes (Feb 7, 2010)

torachi said:


> Can't stand Rnb...much prefer soul for that, ya know?



No, I don't know :|


----------



## torachi (Feb 7, 2010)

Rytes said:


> No, I don't know :|


Thats too bad. You should find out.


----------

